# kabinakagami lake



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

has any been fishing here? any good stories or leads to fish?


----------



## papsage (Jan 18, 2006)

I flew into Kapinakagami Lake several times several yeares ago as a fly-in trip. Always did well. We stayed at Eversons's Lodge-there are 2 or more lodges on the lake. One of the Lodges is accesibly via train, the other 2 can be reached via fly-in only.

Fishing for walleye was excellant in the weedy areas around the islands. Northern Pike averaged 3-4 pounds with a few over 10. Loved the Lake and accomodations.  Trip at that time ran about $900.00 for me and my son.  It is a beautiful lake with some wonderful accomodations. Have a nice trip!

(Currently I have been driving to Kapuskasing, Ontario to fish-it's much cheaper then a fly-in plus the fishing is just as good.)


----------



## tomnagy (Aug 2, 2006)

papsage said:


> I flew into Kapinakagami Lake several times several yeares ago as a fly-in trip. Always did well. We stayed at Eversons's Lodge-there are 2 or more lodges on the lake. One of the Lodges is accesibly via train, the other 2 can be reached via fly-in only.


There is no train access to Kaby Lake.

I'll be leaving on my 8th trip to Watson's Pine Portage Lodge on Aug. 11. Watson does have dirt road access to his lodge but it is gated and only used for heavy supplies by Watson.

To discuss Kabinkagami Lake and the outfitters see:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pineportagelodge

Tom N


----------

